

Ask HN: how do I learn to think like a programmer. - JerusaEnt

I am currently a freshmen in a technological school majoring in Computer Science.<p>I have a friend here at the college who has been programming for 4 years prior to starting college. It seems as if he can think more programatically and he knows how to approach a programming problem and find a solution.<p>Do you have any advice as per how to think more like that?
======
antidoh
Wait four years.

